# عزيزى طالب عماره .......اجعل حلمك حقيقه



## Blue Bird (24 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ..
لمن يواجه نقد علي مشاريعه الغريبه علي حد قول الدكاتره والمشرفين في الكليه ...
ولمن راودته فكره وتوقف عن بعض التفاصيل المهمه التي تعوق الفكره بالاسليب العاديه التقليديه 
ولمن... ومن ... ومن ...
اليكم الهديه دى..
والهدايا تتوالي ان شاء الله..


----------



## RBF (24 مايو 2006)

جميل جداً الكلام ده


----------



## Blue Bird (24 مايو 2006)

*تـــــــــــــــــــــابع*

:3: :3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## Blue Bird (24 مايو 2006)

*تـــــــــــــــــــــابع*

:14: :3: :3: :3: :3: :3:


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (24 مايو 2006)

ماشاء الله عليك بديتك جباره ان شاء الله تزداد وتكون من الا عضاء المميزين في الملتقى اشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ده وان شاء الله يستفيد الجميع


----------



## Tiroo (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا أخي و ما قصرت


----------



## emoooo_222 (22 أكتوبر 2006)

فكرة ممتازة وربنا يوفقك يارب


----------



## بلسم الروح (20 ديسمبر 2006)

بصراحه مش عارفه اقولك ايه 
بس بجد جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عاشق المعمار (20 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اللص الطائر (24 ديسمبر 2006)

تسمل يا غالي


----------



## MOOH (24 ديسمبر 2006)

تفاصيل جميلة ومهمة أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## محمد هليل (25 ديسمبر 2006)

:11: مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور يا بش مهندس


----------



## sirin (6 أبريل 2007)

thanx >>> alot


----------



## cadmax4 (6 أبريل 2007)

جميييل جدا هذه المبادرة القيمة يا Blue Bird كما اقترح انشاء موضوع خاص باللتفاصيل المهمة ليكون هذا الموضوع مرجعا لكل المهندسين العرب 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عدنان النجار (7 أبريل 2007)

مشكككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## arch_mere (7 أبريل 2007)

ماشاء الله يجزيك الله كل خير على المعلومات المفيده


----------



## art fox (7 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## السعدني (7 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ...شكرا


----------



## الناصر79 (8 أبريل 2007)

تم التحميل ولو انا متخرج 
بس شكراا جزيلا اخي العزيز


----------



## bial (8 أبريل 2007)

thanks verry much


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يديك على قد نيتك ويزيدك من فضلة كمام وكمان ويكتبلك في خطوة سلامة ويحضر ولاد الحلال يا بلوو يا إبن بــيرد


----------



## mostafa_eng_83 (8 أبريل 2007)

ربنا يديك على قد نيتك ويزيدك من فضلة كمام وكمان ويكتبلك في خطوة سلامة ويحضر ولاد الحلال يا بلوو يا إبن بــيرد


----------



## New_Arch (8 أبريل 2007)

ألف ألف شكر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## بغداد الرشيد (8 أبريل 2007)

مشكور جدا وتسلم ايدك


----------



## mooooood (17 مايو 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (17 مايو 2007)

مشكور يا اخي وجزاك الله خير


----------



## joood2004 (17 مايو 2007)

جاااااااااااااااااااااري التحميل


----------



## first-arch (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## first-arch (17 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mokh (17 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ام المؤمنين (18 مايو 2007)

جميييييييييييييييييييل جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابحار (18 مايو 2007)

يسلما هالايدين اخي العزير
شكرا كتييييييييييير


----------



## Designer_DZ (18 مايو 2007)

مهمة جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## 3lua (19 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا اخي 
ويعطيك الف الف عافية


----------



## perooo (20 مايو 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxxx kteeeeeeeeeeeeeeer 3la el tfasseel de ya blue bird


----------



## الوسام الماسى (23 مايو 2007)

جميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## الإياد (23 مايو 2007)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل خير مشكور جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## KHEFIF Med (2 سبتمبر 2007)

merci.....................................


----------



## Abu Hammad (2 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررأً جزيلاً يأخي


----------



## حرس العقيدة (2 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

نزلت الملفات لكن بأي برنامج تفتح ............... مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## فن الشعله (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## کریکار المعمار (5 سبتمبر 2007)

Fantastic .... thanks a lot ... god bless you


----------



## أسماء1986 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## designer mido (23 سبتمبر 2007)

شكراااااا ومجهود رائع منك


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر جارى التحميل................


----------



## dda_kori (24 سبتمبر 2007)

*مشكووووووووووور*

مشكووووووووووووووور على المجهود ونتمنى المزيد.............................


----------



## اكرم التميمي (24 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على هذا الجهد المتميز


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (24 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
عاشت يدك
فعلا شيء مفيد جدا


----------



## الافضل المبتكرين (27 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## mmedo (27 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً على هذه الملفات الرائعة


----------



## m_03_taz (29 ديسمبر 2007)

gazakom allah 5yrn


----------



## سوداني (29 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ..
لمن يواجه نقد علي مشاريعه الغريبه علي حد قول الدكاتره والمشرفين في الكليه ...
ولمن راودته فكره وتوقف عن بعض التفاصيل المهمه التي تعوق الفكره بالاسليب العاديه التقليديه 
ولمن... ومن ... ومن ...
اليكم الهديه دى..
والهدايا تتوالي ان شاء الله..


كلام عجبني ...وشكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## داودي وسام أميرة (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورة 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد ابو وليد (24 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين يا جماعة اذا بتبعتولي بلوكات جميلة اتوكاد للفرش الداخلي للمساكن لمادة التصميم الداخلي والديكور وباسرع وقت وثانكس اوي اوي اوي


----------



## أروى (26 أبريل 2008)

مرسى ليك على الموضوع الجامد مووووووت


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 أبريل 2008)

فكرة ممتازة وربنا يوفقك


----------



## وحش العمارة (28 أبريل 2008)

جميل جداً الكلام ده


----------



## م لؤى محمد (29 ديسمبر 2008)

الف شكر يا مان


----------



## norasbasha (2 يناير 2009)

thanks too much


----------



## arch_alduribi (4 يناير 2009)

_تسلم اخي الكريم_


----------



## عدنان النجار (5 يناير 2009)

مشكوريييييييييييييين


----------



## نملة سحرية (20 يناير 2009)

شكرا عن جد بس لوكانو الكتابات الدالة عل مواد بالغة العربية (بعرف غليظة مهك)
عل كلن مشكور


----------



## darckshadow (3 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي المجهود الراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## rahel (3 فبراير 2009)

شكرا ليك علي التفاصيل المهمة


----------



## ahmed_d (3 فبراير 2009)

مشاركتك مفيده جدا اخي.....جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يمن اعمار (10 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## مايزنر (12 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووور على الملفات الجميييييييييييييلة


----------



## روعه (18 فبراير 2009)

يسلموووو
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## النبع الحنون (5 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بس معليش هو مافيش حاجه تشرح الكاد زي pdf مثلا يوضح الشكل او صور لان في بعض التفاصيل مش مفهومه وشكرا جدا


----------



## saifalbergo (5 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيك


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## المهندس ماركوم (6 ديسمبر 2009)

:31:
انا اشوف ان فيه اخطاء
لازم تراجعها كويس:31:


----------

